# witches fingers/bloody fingers



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

one can breadsticks or make your own recipe 
you can use green food color to dye for witch fingers..leave reg for bloody
roll out each breadstick thinner than normal and cut in threes 
grip each one to form knuckles 
press with finger on the edge for your nail area
use a tip of a toothpick to dip in red food color and set on end of finger in nail area
place a almond slice on that 
bake according to directions

sry no picture 
but i think these are good for munching on..especially when drinking


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ooooooh Nice! I want to try it. Please post a pic!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sickie...I don't have a current pic so I will have to make some up.. maybe by this weekend I will have some pics then.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've also made these fingers as pretzals. You can buy the pretzal dough, or the premade frozen pretzals, thaw, form into fingers and bake. Either way it's a great "finger food" for your parties.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok Sickie just for you..
I made some up so heres the pic...








I didn't have any breadstick stuff so I used pizza dough from a can (pillsbury),also floured these to roll better... it spread a little bit (note to self-roll thinner next time) but they are mighty tasty as well.
I also mixed red and green food color for the lines in the fingers.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds good too trish..thanks


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Or you could roll them in cinnamon and they'd look they're from Sand-Witches!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Rev: 

Lilly, they look good! What did you use for a garnish in the bottom? Peppercorns?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sickie ..no those are just fall colored jimmies 
but If you wanted some spice to these you could grind up dried red peppers like you use for pizza and then do an egg wash and sprinkle that on. or really whatever season you like. or parmesan.
or maybe even a creepy look- egg wash with wet thyme, rosemary,basil something with a stem to look like seaweed

Rev..that sound good too with cinnamon and sugar mix. or color some coarse salt brown with food coloring ---------Sand -witches stubs haha
anthying can be added to these


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What are jimmies?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

jimmies are a candy type decoration like on cupcakes 
look like little tiny tubes


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gotcha! I didn't know that's what they are called.


----------



## cmanos (Jul 24, 2007)

jimmies are those colored sprinkles you can get put on your ice cream cone...


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

I used cookie dough to make my witches fingers last year; probably a butter cookie/cookie press recipe so it was a little stiffer. we rolled them, squished knuckles in and then cut the knuckle wrinkles in. pressed almond slivers in red paste food coloring and used for fingernails and baked according to the cookie directions. they were a HUGE hit, I used cookie dough because it doesn't spread/rise as much as a bread dough will. "painted" blood in the finger knuckles.

really easy, it only sound hard. and good!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah cookie dough can be used also but we dont like sweets when we drinks so thats why the breadstick used ..
I just made these quick for sickie to see what they look like .
I would normally roll them more and they turn out alot thinner


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys. I gotta try this. My kids would think it's cool to be eating fingers.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmmm, I like. I am thinking about having a halloween party this year in addition to my yard display.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the idea. Making eye balls should be just as easy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd love to do a party this year, but there's no way right now...


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

how come, Sickie?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

bankruptsy and the unknown jodi.


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

sorry, Sickie, I didn't mean to pry. your website is awesome and I just figured you'd do the whole shebang including a party.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks.  I certainly want to. I have to update and redo my site after this b-thang is all over. Just don't have the time right now. heh


----------

